# finally found a someone to repair my broken SALT DOGG CONTROLLERS



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was surfing ebay looking to buy a new controller.When there was an ad to repair salt contollers. So i figured what the heck.
It said for $75 he will do everything he can for it to run. If not i owe him nothing.So i sent both of my broken boxes. One the spinner wouldnt turn on and the other was the auger. As this video shows he fixed them both.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMlHxFO7g_k


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know hot to copy and paste your link on youtube to make it work. Could you actually either post his email address or an actual link so I can save this for future reference please?


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## fishandson (Sep 15, 2014)

This may be asking the obvious.. But was he able to fix it? I have one I need fixed


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

pvtben121;1935042 said:


> I was surfing ebay looking to buy a new controller.When there was an ad to repair salt contollers. So i figured what the heck.
> It said for $75 he will do everything he can for it to run. If not i owe him nothing.So i sent both of my broken boxes. One the spinner wouldnt turn on and the other was the auger. *As this video shows he fixed them both.*





fishandson;1935149 said:


> This may be asking the obvious.. But was he able to fix it? I have one I need fixed


I would say yes.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Salt doggs are junk. I wouldn't even bother having it get fix. You will end up spending more money to have it fixed again and again. Just buy a better brand of Salter. That's what I did.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Glenn Lawn Care;1935372 said:


> Salt doggs are junk. I wouldn't even bother having it get fix. You will end up spending more money to have it fixed again and again. Just buy a better brand of Salter. That's what I did.


Dumb-***ed comment. The salters are fine. Plenty of people running them all over this site with no problems whatsoever. The controllers ARE junk, but if you can get a better controller, or the factory one repaired for a decent price you're just fine.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Glenn Lawn Care;1935372 said:


> Salt doggs are junk. I wouldn't even bother having it get fix. You will end up spending more money to have it fixed again and again. Just buy a better brand of Salter. That's what I did.


That's interesting. We have 6 of them and have not had any major problems.


----------



## Dustin-M (Jul 14, 2014)

SaltDogg has now introduced a new controller for their spreaders. I have been running it this winter with no issues other than a blown internal 40A fuse. I would suggest making the switch to the Karrier spreader controllers, over purchasing or repairing an older SaltDogg OEM.


----------



## bubbacoope (Jan 21, 2021)

Dustin-M said:


> SaltDogg has now introduced a new controller for their spreaders. I have been running it this winter with no issues other than a blown internal 40A fuse. I would suggest making the switch to the Karrier spreader controllers, over purchasing or repairing an older SaltDogg OEM.


Were can you get karrier controller in stock?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

bubbacoope said:


> Were can you get karrier controller in stock?


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dual-motor-spreader-controllers-interchange.180939/


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

JustJeff said:


> Dumb-***ed comment. The salters are fine. Plenty of people running them all over this site with no problems whatsoever. The controllers ARE junk, but if you can get a better controller, or the factory one repaired for a decent price you're just fine.


You are very correct, that is a stupid comment. We have four of them and have zero problems with them. The only difference is we make more money than the guys paying for the high dollar rigs that do the same thing!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnowGuy said:


> You are very correct, that is a stupid comment. We have four of them and have zero problems with them. The only difference is we make more money than the guys paying for the high dollar rigs that do the same thing!


Obviously you aren't running one of their UTG spreaders, which are junk. At least 1 spinner motor per year, no matter how often you clean out the motor cover.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

is this the type your using


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Obviously you aren't running one of their UTG spreaders, which are junk. At least 1 spinner motor per year, no matter how often you clean out the motor cover.


Buy a different brand mister MP money


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Buy a different brand mister MP money


I have and will.

PS You seem to be the same colour of jealous as the guy from Suck Bent.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have and will.
> 
> PS You seem to be the same colour of jealous as the guy from Suck Bent.


Lol


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have and will.
> 
> PS You seem to be the same colour of jealous as the guy from Suck Bent.


Who?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Who?


Do you have a guilty conscience?


----------

